# WTF - Park riders who can't use their toe edge



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok folks. I have to get this off my brain.

I spent today in Tahoe and I noticed something. Almost every single snowboarder I saw going down the trail under the lift line were simply riding their back edge until they got to the park gates. WHAT THE F.... seriously? That line is steep and consistent. It is an abso-fing-lute blast to rip big carves down. I was watching little girls learning to ski rip down that slope with more style than these guys and gals on their way to the park.

Now I followed them down to the park and watched them hit the jumps. They were pretty good. Nothing pro level or even expert. But I saw some nice 360s and one 540. Its obvious there is some freestyle talent. It is just a shame they could be so much better if they just learned to use their entire board. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Depends if they're plowing down ruining hill, or just straight line bombing


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

The good old heelside power side slip. When people learn to ride, many instructors/ski schools teach sideslipping &/or the falling leaf before turning. Problem is many of those beginners decide that heeside side slipping IS turning and never learn to turn. They go straight to the park and side slip everywhere else.

That's why I don't teach side slipping until people can link turns.

--rick


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Keep in mind that a true park detuned board affords as much edge control as a flattened cardboard box. They may not have had much of a choice. Then again, I wasn't there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

I know a person who has been snowboarding for years and still doesnt know how to turn toe-side and I dont think he even realizes it. Id feel like a dick if I told him though haha


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Before you judge them, try to realize that if they're serious about park they will most likely have a reverse cambered board and detuned edges, which would make carving extremely hard.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Technine Icon said:


> Before you judge them, try to realize that if they're serious about park they will most likely have a reverse cambered board and detuned edges, which would make carving extremely hard.


I ride park 98% of the time and I can lay trenches when I'm riding around the mountain going from park to park. Most people it's a lack of skill totally. 

Case in point other day I'm in the medium park at Breck and two fuck sticks that couldn't turn and were sideslipping point it at jump one and eat shit then falling leaf again then point it at number 2.


----------



## d00bie (Feb 3, 2010)

wow, congratulations. this was a pointless thread, like 90% of the other threads out there, thank you for wasting my time, now im wasting yours by having you read this lame-o response. thanks. have a bad day!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i can ride a gyrator with rounded edges anywhere, why can't you


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Whenever I ride my detuned Kink, I can still casually freeride on most of the trails. I feel sketchy making higher speed turns so I'm not laying down lines like BA, but its really not as uncontrollable as you might imagine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

MauiWowie said:


> I know a person who has been snowboarding for years and still doesnt know how to turn toe-side and I dont think he even realizes it. Id feel like a dick if I told him though haha


I think I boarded with you at bear. That rings a bell.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

I ride a Burton BLUNT and can make carved turns at moderate speed on hard pack. The board has limitations, but I can work with it. I can't really ride park yet, though. Indy straight airs and frontside 180s are all I've got so far.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

stillz said:


> I ride a Burton BLUNT and can make carved turns at moderate speed on hard pack. The board has limitations, but I can work with it.


I was wondering about how it rode in normal day to day riding, I was looking at picking one up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

ninja edit ftw


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

It wouldn't have been my first choice of board, except that I got it for free, so game on.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I think today a lot of new riders really want to get on that first box or jump as soon as they can because they want to look tight and have something to talk about on the lift...so they side-step learning the basics of turning and such and focus on getting that shot of them nosepressing for their facebook


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I dont care what anyone else is doing unless there running into me...


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

little devil said:


> I dont care what anyone else is doing unless there running into me...


I agree. We should all take this attitude and stop worrying about what other people are doing


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> I agree. We should all take this attitude and stop worrying about what other people are doing


I only take notice of noobs and the woefully unskilled when all they do is plow the runs and ruin the snow for everyone. Or if they jump on runs that are waaay above their skill level and become moving obstacles rather than riders. Or if they ride over jumps ruining the lips. So shit yeah there are a ton of things bad riders can do to detract from other people's day. Why shouldn't we take notice when its obvious that those bad riders aren't doing anything to correct thier actions?


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Ruining a jump you personally have been working on is balls. The other shit, cry me a river. Unless ur riding 5ft wide runs on the whole mountain you complain too much. Why let these "noobs" get to you? Ur supposed to be having fun man and aslong as they dont run through you why give a shit?


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

little devil said:


> Ruining a jump you personally have been working on is balls. The other shit, cry me a river. Unless ur riding 5ft wide runs on the whole mountain you complain too much. Why let these "noobs" get to you? Ur supposed to be having fun man and aslong as they dont run through you why give a shit?


I'm guess I'm weird like that. It just bugs when I see a bunch of kids flattening all the fresh pow with their heel edge. Yes, it will get flattened no matter how well you ride, but there is no need for a group of riders to bulldoze the shit 3 abreast all the way down. Its a pet peeve. Not something I'll go postal about or let ruin my day, but am I not allowed to be a little annoyed. I guess you are the type that never allows anything to get to them ever. Or you just are the type that if something doesn't bug you, you can't possibly understand how it could bug someone else.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

sook said:


> I'm guess I'm weird like that. It just bugs when I see a bunch of kids flattening all the fresh pow with their heel edge. Yes, it will get flattened no matter how well you ride, but there is no need for a group of riders to bulldoze the shit 3 abreast all the way down. Its a pet peeve.


Yea, I'll agree with u there, that does suck but there really isnt much we can do about it.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Yea, I'll agree with u there, that does suck but there really isnt much we can do about it.


Probably not, but if I ride with someone new, I usually tell them a couple things about mountain etiquette. I don't make a big deal about it, but I think everyone benefits. Its like driving etiquette. Not 100% necessary to get from A to B, but if you follow it, everyone around you benefits. By the other dudes logic, people could probably cut him off on the freeway all the time and miss his car by millimeters. As long as they don't hit him, he doesn't give a shit about what other people do.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

No, im not "that guy" who doesnt give a shit about anything. I even said someone killing ur kicker would be balls.

Theres a whole mountain or hill. If every person on the hill decided hey lets clear the whole thing, then I could see where people would be getting pissed. But When .001% of the mountain gets ruined by 3 riders I look for the other 99.99% of the mountain to ride. And lets face it, if its good pow you get ur runs in asap. Shit gets chopped up any way.

Im just trying to stick up for the guy learning or the park rat who enjoys doing what he does. Just cause you dont agree with how there riding it shouldnt get to you. They deserve to be there as much as you.

The tittle "WTF- Park riders who cant use their toe edge" 

Who cares? 

It should be.

That guy doesnt ride the way I think he should ride! I'm gonna bitch!

Should be less bullshit on the hill and more chill. Give a dude props for dropping a line he shouldnt. 

Maybe I just find it easy to control my own board so I dont find people on the hill to be "moving obstacles"

[end rant]


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Do you really think there are only 3 riders on the mountain that flatten the pow or dive onto a black run without knowing how to stop or turn? If it was just a small percentage of people, I would get down on my knees and thank god. Where I ride, I would say that the noobs outnumber the real riders 3:1. I stick up for the aspiring snowboarde a much as yo, but it annoys me when I get clipped by a guy who makes a run down a black without knowing the first thing about stopping. I don't berate him or even say anything other than, "You okay?", but its something that could have been easily avoided if he stuck to a green until he could at least have a little control. I never make fun of people who don't know how to ride or are just learning, but I would also like to see some common courtesy when I ride. If thats too much to ask, then I'm just an asshole. 

Also, I'm glad that your so pro that you can avoid every out of control noob on the mountain, but like you, I ride to relax and have a good time. Wouldn't it be nice if you didn't have to look out for noobs camping on landings or people that sweep across the entire run like they are running a police traffic break?


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

little devil said:


> No, im not "that guy" who doesnt give a shit about anything. I even said someone killing ur kicker would be balls.
> 
> Theres a whole mountain or hill. If every person on the hill decided hey lets clear the whole thing, then I could see where people would be getting pissed. But When .001% of the mountain gets ruined by 3 riders I look for the other 99.99% of the mountain to ride. And lets face it, if its good pow you get ur runs in asap. Shit gets chopped up any way.
> 
> ...



By your logic you shouldn't be ranting about my rant because you should just accept that I want to complain about different things than you.


----------

